# has anyone taken clomid with high BMI ?



## bethan21 (Oct 30, 2007)

my bmi is 40 so i am very overweight, my consultent hasnt actually said how much he would like me to lose before i go back in march but he said he would like to try and stimulate my ovaries. has anyone in here had clomid or anything  whilst being this overweight? i am also thinking about acupuncture...any comments?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there bethan i split your post so that others looking wouldnt miss it + to try + get you a better response, i am sure you will get some replys + why not take a look at the complementary therapies board  heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

xxx


----------



## AIMnRU (Jan 31, 2008)

Good question!
I'm in the same boat. Except my BMI is 36.
Anyone have any answers?


----------



## TraceyK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi there,

I also have a very high BMI (over 3. I was this same size 2 years ago when I conceived my daughter on clomid (100mg), days 2-6 (5th cycle) and I discovered this week that I'm pregnant again (clomid 100mg, days 2-6, 2nd cycle). So, clomid can and DOES work. Last time, I did manage to lose about a stone in weight (didn't affect my BMI much though) - this time I was thinking about trying to lose some, but in the end didn't need to. I also had a text-book pregnancy last time, so although your doctors will probably tell you that you're at a much higher risk of having nasty pregnancy symptoms when clomid does work for you - it doesn't necessarily work like that. I know a lot of skinny people that suffered a great deal more than I did. 

So, don't beat yourself up about it. By all means try to lose a little weight (a friend of mine about to go through IVF was told that even a couple of pounds could help things to work), but don't stress over it too much. 

Regarding acupuncture - I'm a firm believer in this. I started visiting an acupuncturist the month before I started taking clomid 2 years ago. I honestly believe that her help enabled me to conceive, and I continued to see her throughout my pregnancy (if I told her I had a headache I couldn't shift, within a day of an appointment, it had gone). She also induced me when I was 8 days overdue. I'm now seeing another acupuncturist (as I've moved), and will continue to now I'm pregnant again. I was very sceptical at first - but there's been too many positive incidents for me to doubt its ability. I'd definitely recommend it.

Clomid does work - have faith in it - and GOOD LUCK!

Tracey
x


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi there, 

My BMI is 36 and my consultant really didn't want to give me clomid which annoyed me but she eventually did, I told her that at the end of the day it was a risk I was willing to take and that I would try my hardest to eat healthily while on clomid and if I fell pregnant, If the 50mg don't work though I am not sure if they will give me the 100mg if I haven't lost anything so I am trying my hardest to lose the weight but it's also is because I want to feel healthier though and not just because my consultant wants me to, good luck   I hope they give you the clomid soon  

Bev x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

My BMI was much higher than the 30 that gets bounded around when I had my clomid. It wasnt successful for me but it as been for lots of members 

lots of 

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

My weight has been an issue for many years since underactive thyroid and PCOS and my BMI has been around 36-38 ish

My consultant has said on every visit that I really do need to try and loose weight, but he is understanding that it will be difficult, thankfully.  I am currently on 5 cycle of clomid with metformin.
The understanding is that if I couldn't show that I was trying he wouldn't be able to help me.

Loads of   hun

Shelley Xxx


----------



## AIMnRU (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
Its soo nice to know i'm not alone in this uphill struggle!
Is there anyone here receiving treatment with high BMI and pcos living in north london? X


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

when i had my initial appt for fertiltiy my BMI was 39.  i was given clomid striaght away and told if i needed ivf i would need to lose weight.  however 4th cycle later i have my long awaited bfp.  I think it all depends on the clinic and dr, it seems they all work on their own rules.  good luck


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

My BMI is 32 and the consultant (NHS in Nottingham )said he wouldn't prescribe clomid until I got to a BMI of 30 as the NHS won't fund unless BMI is 30 or below, and also it is more likely to work. He said that my pregnancy would be better too.  Like Tracey said he also said that even losing a few pounds might help sort my ovaries out and make my cycles regular (sceptical about this as they've always been irregular and  were irregular when my BMI was ideal - I was 9 stone wet through then  ) 
I've lost 6lbs in 4 weeks, have another 8 to go to get to BMI 30 - my appointment is 12th March so hoping I can do it. I'm motivated but it really is hard - there's a lot of pressure on me I think - mostly I'm heaping it on me! MY GP did say that if I don't rech my goal they may still prescribe


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

TracyK said:


> My BMI is 32 and the consultant (NHS in Nottingham )said he wouldn't prescribe clomid until I got to a BMI of 30 as the NHS won't fund unless BMI is 30 or below


this isnt neceseraly true hunny there are lots of women who are prescribed clomid with a BMI of over 30, the PCT *guidelines* for treatment such as IVF/ICSI are for your BMI to be 30 but again some clinics will still treat you, my BMI is currently 33/34 + i am having ICSI

xxx


----------



## bethan21 (Oct 30, 2007)

all of this info is so helpful and have given me lots of tips for when i see my dr next! im actually looking forward to it, maybe if i ai for a stone he will see im trying... thanks girlies... gd luck xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thats the spirit Bethan, a little bit at a time + set little goals for yourself, if they see you making the effort they have got to be impressed 

goodluck + you know you are welcome back if you need anymore info 

xxx


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

cleg said:


> TracyK said:
> 
> 
> > My BMI is 32 and the consultant (NHS in Nottingham )said he wouldn't prescribe clomid until I got to a BMI of 30 as the NHS won't fund unless BMI is 30 or below
> ...


Maybe it was just that consultant then - checked with Dh and that's what he said to us. DH did say that he said we could pay for it ourselves though. Have tried to look on the NICE guidelines but can't find anything


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Tracey it does all depend on your consultant + your condition, most will take everything into account + work from there, like i have said the reason they like you to try + get your weight down i think is because clomid can make you gain + they want you to be as healthy as possible for when you get a BFP

all clinics are different but there is no rule set in stone about BMI

xxx


----------



## The Phoenix Hunter (Feb 3, 2008)

I would like to agree that it does depend on the consultant, but so far we have seen the same one for 5 months now and they keep moving the goal posts.

We were told back in Nov 2007 that for Clomid I would need to have a BMI of 38 (my cousin had a BMI of 40 when she was taking it btw).  They then decided I wasn't getting Clomid - reason unknown - despite the fact that I had worked my backside off losing almost 2 stone (still not a BMI of 38, but the target they gave me on that basis was 4 stone in 3 months).  I was gutted.  I was half way there to the target but it seemed that because I hadn't met it within the 3 months, they were taking the Clomid off the table.

How many doctors do you know that'll encourage a weight loss of 4 stone over 3 months whilst trying to maintain a healthy diet and eating plan and keep the weight off long term?!  

On top of that, in Nov 2007 we were told if we had to go down the route of IVF my BMI would have to be no higher than 35.  At the start of January we were told that if IVF was likely there would be a 14 month waiting list and we were asked if we would be happy with that?  We of course said yes, we would wait on the list if that's what it took.  

Having seen the specialist again on 30th Jan 2008 we have now been told the following:

My BMI would have to be no higher than 34 (for my height that's about a 7lb difference), and the IVF weighting list had suddenly increased to 18 months since our last appointment only 4 weeks prior to that (where had the additional 4 months come from?!).

This has been a little long winded I know, but I guess what I am trying to say is that more often than not I think it's about the NHS saving money.  I have read countless studies that found BMI to be fairly irrelevant in pregnancy.  I called a private clinic today specialising in Assisted Conception (through both IVF and Clomid) and their success rate with 'obese' women was no different than those with a 'health/normal' BMI.  If I had £4000 I could start my treatment as early as next month.

These doctors all work under the same rules and guidelines, the difference is the NHS discriminate against those with a higher BMI in the hope it will shorten the list and reduce their overall year expenditure.

We are saving at the moment, I may be calling that clinic back yet...


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

PH like i have also said all consultants are different but i too would be very annoyed at them moving the goalposts as you put it, i was once told that it wasnt so much about TX + weight it was more to do with weather you would fit on the table, how true that is i dont know but i remember having to be a overnight patient at my 1st lap beacause of my size + the day unit beds werent sufficient enough to hold my weight 

i hope you find the right consultant for you who will meet your needs BUT dont forget you may not always here what you want, dont ever give up trying to loose the weight 

i have said on another thread today that alongside fertility clinics i think they should have health proffesionals who can help you lose optimum weight in a safe manner if needs be instead of cutting you loose without any help, its a shame that lots of women feel let down by the NHS because of this

wishing you all the best 

xxx


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

ive got a brill doctor he knows im over weigh but has never mentioned it he just wants me to get pregnant more doctors need to be like him would be less stressful for ppl good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

